# Fax, ADSL, Livebox



## Djak (11 Octobre 2005)

Tout va pour le mieux avec le passage à l'ADSL. 
Je suis resté chez Ouana (j'ai eu aussi plein de critiques sur Free, alors...)
Mais avec ma Livebox (Inventel) et le téléphone connectés en permanence, je ne trouve plus le moyen d'envoyer simplement des Fax comme avant (imprimer, fax, etc.) car on ne me propose que le Modem interne pour passer (il n'est plus connecté bien sûr)
Merci à tous  
PS je suis toujours sous OS 10.3.9


----------



## da capo (11 Octobre 2005)

Pas de fax en adsl, c'est comme &#231;a... voil&#224; qui explique cela


----------



## r e m y (11 Octobre 2005)

pour compl&#233;ter la r&#233;ponse de StarMax.... un Fax utilise une ligne t&#233;l&#233;phonique classique (et donc un modem classique).

Il te faut donc reconnecter ton modem interne sur la prise t&#233;l&#233;phonique pour envoyer et recevoir tes Faxs


----------



## TigerOne (24 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je suis chez Orange en dégroupage total (pas de ligne téléphonique rtc) ... donc tout passe par ma Livebox. J'ai un iMac en OS 10.5.6.

Après quelques recherches sur différents forums Mac et les conseils d'un ami ayant testé la "formule", j'ai décidé de tenter l'expérience suivante.

Pour info, j'ai effectué ma 1ere expérience avant de déménager (dans la même ville) et la seconde expérience après avoir déménagé. J'ai conservé exactement le même contrat chez Orange (en en dégroupage total), et la même Livebox.

Expérience N°1:

J'ai d'abord testé l'utilisation d'un appareil de télécopie via ma Livebox (j'ai mis une double prise téléphonique à la sortie de ma Livebox, une va vers mon téléphone et l'autre vers le fax).

A priori, il est souvent affirmé qu'il est techniquement impossible que ça fonctionne ... et bien quelle ne fut pas ma surprise de constater que je pouvais non seulement envoyer des fax, mais aussi en recevoir.

Expérience N°2:

Du coup, hier je me suis décidé à acheter un "Apple USB Modem" que j'ai branché à mon iMac en USB et de l'autre côté sur ma double prise téléphonique connectée à ma Livebox ... et OH surprise suprême ... ça marche aussi (émission et réception).

Alors, je ne sais pas si c'est à cause de mon modèle de Livebox (moins d'un an), mais chez moi ça fonctionne nikel. Pourtant, presque tout le monde affirmait que ça ne pouvait techniquement pas fonctionner en dégroupage total et qu'il me fallait une ligne téléphonique "classique" (rtc).

Ma conclusion, si cela est possible il faut tester ... et si ça fonctionne, malgré la "logique technologique", ne pas s'en faire et profiter ;-)

A+
TigerOne


----------



## erlet (11 Mai 2009)

TigerOne a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> 
> Du coup, hier je me suis décidé à acheter un "Apple USB Modem" que j'ai branché à mon iMac en USB et de l'autre côté sur ma double prise téléphonique connectée à ma Livebox ... et OH surprise suprême ... ça marche aussi (émission et réception).
> ...



J'ai le nouvel iMac, donc sans modem interne.
Je souhaite donc aussi brancher un modem USB relié à la freebox en lieu et place du téléphone lorsque je veux passer un fax.

Quel modèle va fonctionner correctement ?

Y a t il juste le modèle Apple, ou les autres sont-ils OK ?

Quelle est l'appellation technique :
modem ADSL, ou modem cable ?

Merci de m'aider à trouver un petit modèle pas cher


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2009)

erlet a dit:


> J'ai le nouvel iMac, donc sans modem interne.
> Je souhaite donc aussi brancher un modem USB relié à la freebox en lieu et place du téléphone lorsque je veux passer un fax.
> 
> Quel modèle va fonctionner correctement ?
> ...



Il y a juste le modèle Apple, il n'y a plus de modem RTC USB au catalogue des fabricants de modem classiques.



erlet a dit:


> Quelle est l'appellation technique :
> modem ADSL, ou modem cable ?



Modem RTC



erlet a dit:


> Merci de m'aider à trouver un petit modèle pas cher



Voir la réponse à ta première question !


----------

